# Ya gotta see this...



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/FEATss12SIT.php :lol:


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Fancyschmancynancy (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

great, thank you


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

What fun! Would make a great silent auction item at a fund raiser.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Love the article - what a scream Franklin is. Can you picture him carrying his sneakers to the gym in that amazing pinapple bag !!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ummm - not in my future!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very realistic.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

That is quite interesting. The Author is hysterically funny! Reading the pattern, it really doesn't seem all that difficult. Maybe just tedious ? I saved the link, but I don't think I'll be knitting these anytime soon :lol:


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Great fun to read - but I don't think it would be as much fun to knit. The result is beautiful though!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice story but I doubt I would make the hand bag although it is pretty!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Pricey to make at $36.00 a skein or $72.00 total plus shipping.

http://www.lisaknit.com/yarn/animalfibers/bombyx-silk-sylvie.htm

I am working on Alan Darts Jack-O-Lantern for Holloween display and would love to make his in between working on it.

I looked for yarn that would give me the same guage but no luck.

32 sts/48 round = 4 inches in stockinette stitch.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Hysterical!! Loved the warning at the end! Saved the link just so I can read it again.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely bag but could`nt cope with 320 stitches lol .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is so funny I just got done reading his pattern for this.. it was not on knitty either but Franklins Blog!! love the way he talks.. he just says it like it is.. and I have loved this pattern for a long time... I just don't think I would ever use it... (his article says he takes his gym shoes to the gym and back in his...) now that would be a site to see!!!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

nice - wonder if you could make a miniature version as christmas ornaments


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

nice ..thanks for sharing !


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

nice ..thanks for sharing !


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I sent "It Itches" to one of my swap partners. Hysterically funny book!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

fun!! gonna try it!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I'll probably never get around to doing this, but just _had to save it!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks for sending that out! I might just have to knit one of those


----------

